# Torker?



## TonyD (Feb 27, 2020)

Need help identifying this one. 
What’s it worth?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 27, 2020)

Not a torker.asian made,looks like a hanter freestyler or a haro knock off


----------



## TonyD (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

